# Gooty Sapphire Ornamental Tree Spider (Poecilotheria metallica)



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi All,

This is the first time ive delved into this sub forum so "hello from the lizard world"

The reason to my post is that a friend of mine who used to keep tarantulas (and by the hundreds) wants to get a Gooty Ornamental Tree Spider but upon searching I am having no luck, Does anyone know any breeders or shops who have them in stock?

Your help will be appreciated,

Thanks

The spider in question is this incase he has got the name wrong


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Mate they are very very rare so u are unlikely going to get any on-line; in Germany at the shows they sell alot and at the British tarantula society show. The spider shop had a few but they sell out quick. But good luck


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking but I did see a couple of threads so thought i would ask, do you know how much they would be in Germany as I'm planning to go at the end of this year so could always pick it up for him, He reckons they are about £450 but I'm sure ive seen on previous threads that they range from £100 - £200

Thanks for replying


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Michael scheller has some at the moment for 65 euros


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

i am picking up a AF end of the month got her for £250 so there out there for a bit less


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Animalmadness said:


> Michael scheller has some at the moment for 65 euros


i have tryed emailing him with no reply  i wanted some from him


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

We'll I've given my m8 the email addy so ill see what happens, I gotta say i aint never seen a spider that colourful before but then again I wouldnt look for T's so i guess thats why - when he first showed me the pic i said "are you sure that aint been photoshopped" haha

Cheers for the replies


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Id say the picture you have posted has been photoshopped to within an inch of its life


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Tavor21 said:


> Mate they are very very rare so u are unlikely going to get any on-line; in Germany at the shows they sell alot and at the British tarantula society show. The spider shop had a few but they sell out quick. But good luck


More like rare in the wild. They're not rare in captivity, it's just that few who've bought them sell them on and those who can breed them keep the methods a secret and the supply is artificially restricted. Thus the price is kept high and people pay £60 for a sling :roll: 



mcluskyisms said:


> Id say the picture you have posted has been photoshopped to within an inch of its life


Indeed, I'm not sure why as that picture makes it look hideous... Gah, I mean if you're going to shoop a metallica you might as well make it look like those nice, darker older ones.


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Id say the picture you have posted has been photoshopped to within an inch of its life


 
yer for sure it does look stupid in that pic

heres what is should have looked like lol, i have seen them a bit more blue on them but not much more


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't posted on here for ages but last year i sold all my tarantulas i had a sub adult female p metallica i sold for £250 i only have 1 T now and its my T blondi which was the first T i got so keeping her lol


----------

